# New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System...



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

All right, it's official, we are formally announcing our newest product, the EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System. We will be releasing Stage-1 and Stage-2 in the next month or so, I want to be sure we have all of the details sorted and have a 100% complete system ready before we begin shipping. 
We are not offering a basic parts kit, or a starter kit, we will be selling the systems in a complete form which will include all parts needed for a successful install, including hardware, gaskets, etc. All the end user will need to supply is tools. Parts may be available separately in the future.
The price for Stage-1 will be $5495 and it delivers over 350WHP or 400+HP at the engine. Stage-2 is going to be priced slightly higher and produces 380-400WHP or 450+HP at the engine. These two stages are bolt-on systems and require no internal modifications. 
The complete details of each system will be available soon, click here for video including full Dyno & Street Test.
-Rich


_Modified by eiprich at 5:31 PM 3-6-2004_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

Good ish Rich. Can't wait to see a 24vT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (vr6chris)*

I wish there were more local 24v'ers that I could talk into buying this. I cant wait to see one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good stuff Rich!


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

Reminds me when the Vr6 came out,it was a bad ass engine,shortly afterwards you guys made a turbo kit that turned it into a terror,Now here's the 24v a bad ass engine in it's own right,Stock they'll hit 13's,I can't imagine what that thing is like with some tuned boost...Glad to see you guys still at the forefront of VW performace after all this time.


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (Hardcore VW)*

You mignt have to raise the price and include motor mounts. Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (Hardcore VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_Reminds me when the Vr6 came out,it was a bad ass engine,shortly afterwards you guys made a turbo kit that turned it into a terror,Now here's the 24v a bad ass engine in it's own right,Stock they'll hit 13's,I can't imagine what that thing is like with some tuned boost...Glad to see you guys still at the forefront of VW performace after all this time.

stock they hit 13's?
just curious, is this in an MK4? just a bit skeptic, who hit a 13 with a 24v?.... just curious







musta been an older car, none the less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to rich


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (D Wiz)*

I dont think anybody has hit 13s on the motor in a 24v, i think 14.2 or so is the best NA


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_
stock they hit 13's?
just curious, is this in an MK4? just a bit skeptic, who hit a 13 with a 24v?.... just curious







musta been an older car, none the less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to rich

Anthony Dowd hit 13s with a 24v but that was in a 3.2l 24v R32!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (asylum)*

Awesome Rich! I've alwayed loved VR6t. They are the real beast of VW tuning.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (veedub11)*

yea best NA 1/4 mile time was a 14.2 at 97 that was with just intake and exhaust, nobody has hit 13's that we know of on the tex, if you can do 14.2 with just htat though im sure some of the more modded up 24v's will hit 13's depending on driver, mine is fairly done up in reguards to NA power but i live/race at over 6000 feet so as you can assume my times arent up to par with those at sealevel, my best was 16.0 flat with just intake, some NHRA guy did a conversion said i woudl be around 14.3-14.6 at sealevel, which if you ask me isnt bad ill have to make a trek down there


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (2002gtibluvr6)*

>>nobody has hit 13's that we know of on the tex<<
I guess if you don't pay attn.


----------



## 216.82.109.5 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (Hardcore VW)*

erm...Dowd did a 13.9 with a 24v...


----------



## 632416590 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (2002gtibluvr6)*

Fastest bolt on 24v is JoeM29, [email protected], not 97mph.
I've done [email protected] with stock suspension and a 2.28 60ft. Tires, 18" OZ superleggeras, neuspeed exhaust, AEM CAI, and GIAC chip. From what i've seen, i'm the second fastest, but with my new suspension i should be able to bring my time down a little bit.
Can't wait to see some turbo 24Vs around.
ERiC


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (216.82.109.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *216.82.109.5* »_erm...Dowd did a 13.9 with a 24v...









These people don't "recognize" it for some reason..........whatever.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (Hardcore VW)*

whats up with that?

_Quote, originally posted by *Hardcore VW* »_
These people don't "recognize" it for some reason..........whatever.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (speed51133!)*

I guess cause it was an R32 I don't know.More displacement or not,it's a stock 24v motor either way.This turbo kit fits it either way.


----------



## gimpstang (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

<------- Starts saving









I love you guys


----------



## andycooper (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

How well will this run and launch from an otherwise stock car - i.e., no exhaust mods, no EIP or quaife LSD/torque biasing diff, no suspension mods, etc. I know that people will recommend various upgrades, but I'm not asking that question right now ...


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (Hardcore VW)*

I dont know bout stock 24v. The R32 motor comes with more power stock then a standard 24v, not to mention that its AWD. To me you cannot compare a 2wd car to a 4wd car. Dowd was pulling consistant 1.8 60fts. Kinda hard to do that with 2wd on street tires. But it still is a 24v I do agree with that its just you cant compare the 2.


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

Rich are you guys gonna mess around with a turbo in a R32? I heard the drivetrain in those things are pretty strong
Hey and do I hear some sort of soft touch limiter on that car? If so thats real nice 


_Modified by 50CENT at 11:51 AM 3-8-2004_


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (andycooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andycooper* »_How well will this run and launch from an otherwise stock car - i.e., no exhaust mods, no EIP or quaife LSD/torque biasing diff, no suspension mods, etc. I know that people will recommend various upgrades, but I'm not asking that question right now ...


I'd guess it will run so well that you'll be looking to buy a Quaife soon b/c it will be tough to put the power down without it.


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (50CENT)*

I agree with not being able to compare the 2,but the R32 comes stock from the factory doesn't it?It's a stock car.Not my fault some people have lesser stock cars than others.


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (Hardcore VW)*

That makes absolutely no sense. Thats like saying I got a stock supra and I run mid 13's with it. Then its not my fault that your stock car is NA and mine is not. Its a stock 24v that could handle over 700rwhp STOCK. Your comparing apples to oranges. The discussion was specifically bout 2wd 24v golf and jettas running 13's. Nothing was ever said bout a R32. We all know what Dowd ran. But that is expected of that car, It's built for that. He didnt do anything any of us cant or couldnt do.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (50CENT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50CENT* »_Rich are you guys gonna mess around with a turbo in a R32? I heard the drivetrain in those things are pretty strong
Hey and do I hear some sort of soft touch limiter on that car? If so thats real nice 
_Modified by 50CENT at 11:51 AM 3-8-2004_

Yes, we are developing a system specific for the R32. In fact we built the 2.8L 24v Turbo System after having the opportunity to check out an R32 to be sure that most of the major components are compatible. 
We are beginning this process almost immediatly. We video taped the base-line dyno runs in fwd (I disabled the rear diff electronically) and when we finish each stage of the system we will dyno in both fwd and awd. We are going to start a project page for it on our site...I will post when we do. 
-Rich


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

Awesome Rich!


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (50CENT)*

>>discussion was specifically bout 2wd <<
I must have missed that when I didn't see it posted anywhere.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Exacly!
Jesus Christ you guys. This is not the A4 forum, its not the A3 forum, its not the R32 Forum. Its the damn Forced Induction Forum, and Hardcore had like the 4th post on the subject and was talking about the VR6 in general. It didnt get A3 and A4 specific until you guys assumed he was talking about one, then got pissy because he wasnt.


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*








that thing sounds soooo mean. I want one also. I need to start saving my money also. Bouncing off the rev limiter like that was kind of scary though. 


_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 5:59 PM 3-8-2004_


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: ('97Trek2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *'97Trek2.0* »_







that thing sounds soooo mean. I want one also. I need to start saving my money also. Bouncing off the rev limiter like that was kind of scary though. 

Yes, the tech driving for the video had not driven the car before on the dyno and he was surprised by the rev limiter, I hated that part of the video too but it really doesn't hurt anything. We did install our improved motor mount after the dyno session as the motor bounces around quite a bit. 
Here is a Dyno sheet from the tuning session from Stage-1. This is a 2003 GTI with a bone stock engine, never opened, on 93 octane pump gas. 








-Rich


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (50CENT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50CENT* »_That makes absolutely no sense. Thats like saying I got a stock supra and I run mid 13's with it. Then its not my fault that your stock car is NA and mine is not. Its a stock 24v that could handle over 700rwhp STOCK. Your comparing apples to oranges. 

I think the discussion was simply abouut the 24V motor. More specifically, the Volkswagen VR6 equipped with a 24V head. Dont YOU compare apples and oranges. Comparing that with turbo supras with 700hp and a NA car are totally different, and if you cant see that







Read the posts. 

_Quote »_
We all know what Dowd ran. But that is expected of that car, It's built for that. He didnt do anything any of us cant or couldnt do.

you can say that about anything. So what if "that" race car went 9sec in the 1/4mile. Its built for that. Nothing I couldnt do. Sometimes just DOING it is worth something. Doesnt matter if you CAN do it, point is you DIDDNT do it, and he did.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_

Here is a Dyno sheet from the tuning session from Stage-1. This is a 2003 GTI with a bone stock engine, never opened, on 93 octane pump gas. 








-Rich

how much boost was that? care to share the turbo specs?


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (speed51133!)*

Besides HP figures what are the differences between the stage 1 and 2 kits? I would also like to know boost figures. 


_Modified by '97Trek2.0 at 1:18 PM 3-9-2004_


----------



## 632416590 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... ('97Trek2.0)*

yeah i wouldn't mind seeing a dyno that shows rpms and torque. Also what turbo?
ERiC


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

damn, the east coast is hardcore.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (eiprich)*

was that the car I heard behind closed doors last week?
If so it sounds GOOD as hell.


----------



## 632416590 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Here is a Dyno sheet from the tuning session from Stage-1. This is a 2003 GTI with a bone stock engine, never opened, on 93 octane pump gas. 








-Rich

So is that dyno without any exhaust modifications as well, except for the downpipe?
ERiC


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (632416590)*


_Quote, originally posted by *632416590* »_
So is that dyno without any exhaust modifications as well, except for the downpipe?
ERiC

Since the OEM downpipe and cat are one piece, we offer three options. 
One is to simply install the included test-pipe that fits the 3" downpipe to the oem slip-fit coupling. 
Two is to upgrade to our HighFlow 3" Cat which also engages the oem slip-fit coupling. 
Three is to run our full Comp. Series Exhaust which is 3" from the Turbo Back and has no neck-down for the oem slip fit. Our exhaust is 3" SS with no slip fit joints or clamps anywhere, we use all 3-bolt flanges for a perfect fit and there are many tip options. 
We will explain pricing and details as the system nears release. 
The car tested was using our 3" High-Flow SS Cat. option with a 2.5" SS exhaust. 
-Rich


----------



## jlangston (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

OK, slap me for asking, but I have to:
Am I going to be able to get one of these to fit my '03 Jetta GLI?
I suppose the answer should be obvious, but I just want to hear it said, since it seems that the Golf/GTI is getting all the interesting parts these days... and something about a Jetta with 450+ HP at the crank gets me all weak-kneed (and the wife thinks it sounds like fun, too!







).


----------



## jlangston (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (jlangston)*

Heck, while I am at it, let me ask another stupid question: How far is it from Westminster, MD to Churchville, MD?
Jim


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (jlangston)*

Hey thanks for the info Rich, I have been eagerly waiting the arrival of this kit! I cant wait to see what you develop for the R32. I do have a few questions that maybe you could help me with.
Will there be a discount to vortex members for this kit?
Is this a kit that you highly recommend is installed by EIP?
Will I be able to pass emissions with this thing? lol








Thanks Rich!
EIP is back and more bada$$ then ever


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

When biting a name,it's always important to spell it correctly.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (jlangston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlangston* »_ and something about a Jetta with 450+ HP at the crank gets me all weak-kneed (and the wife thinks it sounds like fun, too!







).



you got yourself a good woman there.....


----------



## jlangston (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (Mr King)*

Yah, she's a keeper. Can change her own oil, can read a car manual (and does), and appreciates cars and computers. Wouldn't trade her for the world!
... Now to just get $13,000 together, and I can have a Jetta GLI 4Motion Turbo! (Zoom Zoom THAT, Mazda







)
Jim


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (jlangston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlangston* »_OK, slap me for asking, but I have to:
Am I going to be able to get one of these to fit my '03 Jetta GLI?
I suppose the answer should be obvious, but I just want to hear it said, since it seems that the Golf/GTI is getting all the interesting parts these days... and something about a Jetta with 450+ HP at the crank gets me all weak-kneed (and the wife thinks it sounds like fun, too!







).


Sorry, I had missed your question...YES it will fit the Jetta platform as well as the Golf. 
As for your distance relative to us, MapQuest says about 60 miles.
-Rich


----------



## jlangston (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

Thanks Rich!
Actually, I was asking since NGP is in MD as well, and they indicate that they can install a complete 4Motion upgrade for around $7,000 (I live in Atlanta, GA). If I can convince the wife that the additional $7,000 is money well spent, then we might be spending a lot of time in MD this summer







A Turbo 4Motion GLI sounds pretty nice to me...
I know this is likely a question that can't be answered, but can the drivetrain on my '03 GLI take 400-450HP unmodified? Would it be driveable if not modified? Do I need to consider any other upgrades to go along with the turbo?
Also, when installing the kit, does the engine need to be removed from the engine bay, or can the work be done with the engine in place? Do y'all have any time estimates/guesses on how long an install would take, both for your shop, and for an experienced (assume non-VW) mechanic?
This is really starting to sound like something I can do, good power for a (relatively) small investment <crosses fingers>








Jim


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (jlangston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlangston* »_...I know this is likely a question that can't be answered, but can the drivetrain on my '03 GLI take 400-450HP unmodified? Would it be driveable if not modified? Do I need to consider any other upgrades to go along with the turbo?

Actually the drive train on your car is no different from the GTI 24v and they are very strong. The 6spd trans is very beefy (we have already done some diff. installs) and appears much stronger than the old O2A or O2J transmissions. The oem clutch is also superior. 
Right now the 24v Turbo GTi (seen in the video) is being daily driven and is running our full Stage-2 setup and it is tuned to around 380-390whp. The clutch and trans are bone stock, and they are holding the power perfectly. We did dozens and dozens of dyno pulls in the 390-400whp range and the clutch never showed any sign of stress. 

_Quote, originally posted by *jlangston* »_Also, when installing the kit, does the engine need to be removed from the engine bay, or can the work be done with the engine in place? Do y'all have any time estimates/guesses on how long an install would take, both for your shop, and for an experienced (assume non-VW) mechanic?

The engine does not get removed, install is actually fairly straight forward. The most complicated part for Stage-1 is removing the intake manifold which is one piece on the 24v cars. That is one of the only things that has to be removed. Stage-2 the head gets pulled to put on the included multi-layer metal turbo head gasket, and this can be done in less than 8 hours. 
The Stage-1 installs in about the same time as our 12v Systems which is 3-4 days, Stage-2 in one week (Sat. to Sat.). We will be charging only 12 hours ($840) for Stage-1 and 20 hours ($1400) for Stage-2. We keep the labor low to encourage folks to have us do the install to insure that it is done right. 
The complete installation includes dyno testing before, and dyno testing and tuning after the installation so you will have clear and definitive before and after results. 

_Quote, originally posted by *jlangston* »_This is really starting to sound like something I can do, good power for a (relatively) small investment <crosses fingers>








Jim

Call or stop out and we can discuss the details. 410.871.0406
-Rich


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (eiprich)*

eiprich!
It seems that the turbo on the 24V is clocked different direction as opposed to the 12V VR6?
Do you make similar setups for 12V where air filter is on the driver sider of engine bay?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_eiprich!
It seems that the turbo on the 24V is clocked different direction as opposed to the 12V VR6?
Do you make similar setups for 12V where air filter is on the driver sider of engine bay?

No, we always have the Inlet of the compressor facing the passenger side on the 12v applications. We manage to get the T-76 in there with plenty of room, is it a fitment issue or how you want to run the piping?
-Rich


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (eiprich)*

considering a new mod for the pig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
take care,
nash


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Nashty Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nashty Rabbit* »_considering a new mod for the pig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
take care,
nash

you are so spoiled, I love it.


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
The Stage-1 installs in about the same time as our 12v Systems which is 3-4 days, Stage-2 in one week (Sat. to Sat.). We will be charging only 12 hours ($840) for Stage-1 and 20 hours ($1400) for Stage-2. We keep the labor low to encourage folks to have us do the install to insure that it is done right. 
The complete installation includes dyno testing before, and dyno testing and tuning after the installation so you will have clear and definitive before and after results. 
Call or stop out and we can discuss the details. 410.871.0406
-Rich

That a sweet price for install! I would rather have EIP do the install with them being the ones that designed the kit. Includes Dyno testing before and after and tunning. Can't beat that!
Rich will there also be a 10% discount for vortex members for this kit? I am saving my money for the R32 kit







Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## jlangston (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (verustung)*

Welp, guess I need to drop the idea of putting a turbo and AWD in my GLI... I went to get my oil changed the other day, and look what followed me home







:



























_Modified by jlangston at 8:33 PM 3-21-2004_


----------



## JettaGLXdriver (Oct 3, 2002)

Good deal posting this news up on VR6turbo group site.


----------



## bradleyland (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (jlangston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlangston* »_Welp, guess I need to drop the idea of putting a turbo and AWD in my GLI... I went to get my oil changed the other day, and look what followed me home







:








_Modified by jlangston at 8:33 PM 3-21-2004_






















LUCKY YOU !


----------



## jlangston (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaGLXdriver)*

(Removed, having a bad day, sorry)



_Modified by jlangston at 5:20 PM 3-22-2004_


----------



## SAVWaterWagens (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (jlangston)*

Bump for Rich. Been in constant contact with him since I bought my 24v and this kit was a twinkle in his eye lol.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (SAVWaterWagens)*

Rich,
Sorry if you have already answered this question, but will there be any discounts for us vortexers.


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_Rich,
Sorry if you have already answered this question, but will there be any discounts for us vortexers.

Yes, currently we are offering 10% off of most EIP products (including complete Turbo Systems) and we are also offering free shipping (even on turbo Systems) to Vortex members who live in the 48 States. 
This can equal discounts of $500-600 or more, pretty good for simply being a member. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Rich


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

thanks for the info. When can I order my kit.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

Great stuff rich. What are you using to control ignition and fuel, will it be chipped or a standalone system? Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_Great stuff rich. What are you using to control ignition and fuel, will it be chipped or a standalone system? Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Currently for the 400+WHP 24v 2.8L Turbo's we are using oem management with just our ECU upgrades and Fuel System Upgrades. 
We are using the same setup for the R32 Turbo on Stage-1 and Stage-2, we will be converting to stand-alone for Stage-3 and higher, this is currently in progress. 
We will post more as we develop these systems and get closer to a release date, keep an eye on our web site. 
-Rich


----------



## Blueberry Jones (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
Yes, currently we are offering 10% off of most EIP products (including complete Turbo Systems) and we are also offering free shipping (even on turbo Systems) to Vortex members who live in the 48 States. 
This can equal discounts of $500-600 or more, pretty good for simply being a member. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Rich


Probably one of the best deals for a vortexer out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (216.82.109.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *216.82.109.5* »_erm...Dowd did a 13.9 with a 24v...









This is in an R32, right? Spraying? Drag radials? How was that acheived? Not that I doubt it, just want to know how it was done.


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (Mr Black)*

He took his car to the track in stock trim and went balls to the wall. Thats all. He took me for a ride the other day, and all I can say is that he love trying to get that car sideways.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (raddo)*

That's pretty damn impressive. R32's are fairly heavy, right, like 3400-3500 lb? 
What did he trap?


_Modified by Mr Black at 11:46 AM 5-2-2004_


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

Oh oh..somebody swap a 24v Vr6 into a MK2 and put this turbo kid on it!!!


----------



## InsaneGLi (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

How streetable is the stage one kit...everyday driver (1) to race track only (10)
Thanks!
Also IM SENT.


----------



## Vanela (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

Well I ordered my 12V Stage II VR6T system from EIP, full SS 3in dpback system, stage 1 comp. clutch, and differentials. With the 10% off and free shipping I couldn't refuse. Hope it gets here soon. I gotta wait till june 23rd till my diffs can be shipped from EIP (backorder). But thats ok i'll run on a stock drivetrain for a bit and then get to feel the difference when the diff goes in and gets broken in. A little tuning here and there = A Monster


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (InsaneGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InsaneGLi* »_How streetable is the stage one kit...everyday driver (1) to race track only (10)
Thanks!
Also IM SENT.

Most all of our Turbo Systems are designed for street use, some choose to run them at the track but most are street driven daily. 
-Rich


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

350whp sounds nice for stage 1. At what psi is this?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_350whp sounds nice for stage 1. At what psi is this?

We set up Stage-1 at a conservative 9-10 psi which yields 325-350WHP. 
To find the limits we tested the Stage-1 system to be safe at 14+psi and over 380WHP but we want the system to be reliable for daily use so we suggest sub 12psi for Stage-1. 
Stage-2 (with our multi-layer metal low compression headgasket) can run 15+PSI and runs easily and safely over 400WHP. 
-Rich


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

BUMP!!!!


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
We set up Stage-1 at a conservative 9-10 psi which yields 325-350WHP. 
To find the limits we tested the Stage-1 system to be safe at 14+psi and over 380WHP but we want the system to be reliable for daily use so we suggest sub 12psi for Stage-1. 
Stage-2 (with our multi-layer metal low compression headgasket) can run 15+PSI and runs easily and safely over 400WHP. 
-Rich








Run 1.8t...RUN!!!


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (VR6OOM)*

how much post installation tuning does this all take


----------



## FastFoward (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (DigitaIK)*

i cant wait until i get one of these!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (DigitaIK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigitaIK* »_how much post installation tuning does this all take


----------



## the kevin (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (jlangston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlangston* »_I know this is likely a question that can't be answered, but can the drivetrain on my '03 GLI take 400-450HP unmodified? Would it be driveable if not modified? Do I need to consider any other upgrades to go along with the turbo?

i would like to know too..
maybe i missed a reply


----------



## wootwoot (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (2003vr6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2003vr6gti* »_
i would like to know too..
maybe i missed a reply


if you dont get a gnarly clutch and a lsd with 400whp on tap, your not going anywhere unless your on the back of a towtruck


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (2003vr6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2003vr6gti* »_
i would like to know too..
maybe i missed a reply

The stock drivetrain can handle the Turbo System perfectly. No changes are needed to the transmission as the OEM 6spd box (O2M) is very strong and the new clutch systems are also able to handle much higher hp than the previous 12v VR6 clutchs could when stock. 
The test car that we built is a daily driver that is running 400+WHP and has a stock Diff. and Stock clutch. Unless you plan to drag race the car no clutch change is needed with our Stage-1 or Stage-2 Turbo System. 
-Rich


----------



## mk2_1.8t (Jul 12, 2004)

would u be willing to put that in writing?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (mk2_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2_1.8t* »_would u be willing to put that in writing?


I think I already did...look up...








-Rich


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_
I think I already did...look up...








-Rich


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (lithguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lithguy* »_
























ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahaha.

I cant wait till we have a few of these rolling around the power is unbeliveable, i dont have expereicne w/ high HP cars on 02m trannys but it seems like a good preventive maintainence to throw in a limited slip and a good clutch. I thought the factory only rated our clutch's to like 250hp/torque?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_I cant wait till we have a few of these rolling around the power is unbeliveable, i dont have expereicne w/ high HP cars on 02m trannys but it seems like a good preventive maintainence to throw in a limited slip and a good clutch. I thought the factory only rated our clutch's to like 250hp/torque?

It certainly won't hurt to add a clutch and diff...but we do know that the stock O2M trans. can handle VERY HIGH loads...in fact near 600 Ft Lbs of Torque or more...how do I know...
The R32 has the same basic trans with a simple variation of the differential that drives the output flange (off of the passenger side axle) for the RWD unit...otherwise they are the same basic design. 
Our Stage-4 R32 is running a STOCK trans with the stock diff. and gears...so far so good. 
As for the clutch...we ran the testbed 24v Turbo pretty hard on the street and the dyno, and the owner runs it hard regularly...stock clutch is holding up fine. 
Don't get me wrong...our new clutch sets for the 24v and R32 are excellent and great upgrades,and I am certain that the stock unit would fail quickly at the track...but for the street it is holding up great. 
-Rich


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

thats good to here hopefully i will see how strong it is when i bolt it to my 02a








hey rich are u guys selling the turbo manifold seperate yet i have a buddy how wants(needs) 1 asap


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (eiprich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_It certainly won't hurt to add a clutch and diff...but we do know that the stock O2M trans. can handle VERY HIGH loads...in fact near 600 Ft Lbs of Torque or more...how do I know...
The R32 has the same basic trans with a simple variation of the differential that drives the output flange (off of the passenger side axle) for the RWD unit...otherwise they are the same basic design. 
-Rich


What would be the process to get an o2m into a mk3 vr?


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
What would be the process to get an o2m into a mk3 vr?

Shhh, we were keeping this on the DL...








Well now that the cats out (as to what a good idea this is) we have sorted out basically all of the parts needed to make it happen. 
We have a special clutch (that we built for our R32 Stage-4), some small changes to the master to slave line, and cable conversion, some parts for the trans mounts, a few other tricks and stuff...nothing crazy. 
We have not done the swap but we have crossed most parts between the two (O2A / O2M) to know what has to be done...If your serious, shoot me an email and I will start to compile a list for you. 
-Rich


----------



## FULLE LOADED (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (eiprich)*

hey rich i got the tranny for my vrt and im going to start puting it on in the next few weeks if possible shoot me an e-mail [email protected] 
on what parts your thinking about 
got some info from the tex about the swap but ill be doing different things that they did


----------



## JamesGti1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: New EIP 24v VR6 Turbo System... (eiprich)*

man only if i had enough for a 24v gti


----------

